# Polish for a black car



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Whats the best polish for my black qashqai


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Detailing+world+best+polish+for+black


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I personaly use primo amigo or scholl S40..
But there are a few out there so you will have a bit of choice...heres a pic of my panther black mondeo st with scholl S40 apllied..


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bencossie25 said:


> Whats the best polish for my black qashqai


Are you looking to correct the paint, or fill defects? Working by machine or by hand?

Some suggestions for products that could work by hand or by machine:

Britemax BlackMax
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish
Sonax Xtreme Polish & Wax #3
Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish

That said some more info on what the state of the paint is, what you want to achieve, would be really helpful.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

*Bilt Hamber*



steelghost said:


> Are you looking to correct the paint, or fill defects? Working by machine or by hand?
> 
> Some suggestions for products that could work by hand or by machine:
> 
> ...


I know you're a BIG fan of Bilt Hamber, Question for you Finis WAx for my Diamond Black, Renault Megan? 14 reg black fire is damn expensive. regards Alan


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

Got Poorboys Blackhole and Black Nattys paste on my leon, pics here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5355818&postcount=13


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

youngwangie said:


> I know you're a BIG fan of Bilt Hamber, Question for you Finis WAx for my Diamond Black, Renault Megan? 14 reg black fire is damn expensive. regards Alan


as polishbliss say 
'' If your budget is too small to stretch to the Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Kit then a good second choice is a basecoat of Bilt Hamber cleanser-polish topped with multiple layers of Bilt Hamber double speed-wax. This duo delivers an incredibly glossy yet sharp looking finish with a high degree of flake pop and reflectivity, and offers excellent value for money. ''


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

youngwangie said:


> I know you're a BIG fan of Bilt Hamber, Question for you Finis WAx for my Diamond Black, Renault Megan? 14 reg black fire is damn expensive. regards Alan


Hi Alan

If it's a metallic black and you want the flake to pop, go with Double Speed-Wax. If it's a solid black or you are more interested in "depth" then Finis would do well for you.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

As we seem to have moved away slightly from your original question in reply I would say CarPro Essence by hand or even better with a DA. Simply awesome for black paint bud. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Black qashqai I would definitely go with what Dave has said:thumb:

Carpro Essence is probably one of the easiest and best finishing polish that has came onto the detailing scene for many years. It has some filling capabilities but the gloss it adds to any paint is remarkable :argie: plus you get the added bonus of protection as well. Easy by hand or DA :buffer:


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

+1 for CarPro essence it is truly amazing, I have only used with a DA. But wow the gloss on the finish and it’s super easy to work with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRussellE39 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just out of interest what pads are people using with the CarPro Essence?


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I love chemical guys pete's 53 and dodo juice blue velvet on my black mk 4 golf and black blobeye impreza


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

WRussellE39 said:


> Just out of interest what pads are people using with the CarPro Essence?


Rupes yellow if I need an extra bit of correction or Carpro gloss pads for just filling or gloss:thumb:


----------

